# DIY Mist System Scuba Powered



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Wanted to share my scuba powered mist system, it uses no pump.
I know it wouldn't be cost effective for most you, but since I dive alot, I have a bunch of extra equipment and usually a few tanks which are still part full after a dive. I connect the low pressure side of a regulator to the system.
I can mist 10 tanks about 150 times on a full tank.
The grey PVC pipe holds about 30 ounces of water which is enough to mist 10 tanks for 1 minute. 
The manifold has 12 connections to standard 1/4" micro tubing. I Tee off 2 nozzles at the end of each line at the vivs. So it could do up to 24 nozzles if the pressure doesn't drop too much.
The aluminum coupler and black cap are 2" camlock fittings. I just unsnap the cap, remove the pipe, fill with RO water and replace.
The nozzles are purple fogger nozzles rated at 0.9 gals per hour, water droplet size is suppose to be about 60 microns.
It's kinda hard to get a decent photo of the mist, but it is real floaty.
This system is nearly silent and no vibration.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

very cool idea. if you wanted to run maby 3 sets of tanks in different places 
this would make it so you dont have to go buy 3 different pumps or run a crap load of tubeing


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That's crazy imaginative! Hat's off.


----------

